# Good Steelhead Rod



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys im looking into getting a new rod for the spring run this year. Im thinking St. Croix Avid series hard to beat the warranty they offer. Im fairly new to this so i was wondering what length rod would be best to bounce/drift spawn and throw some plugs I was thinking a 9' mh salmon/steelhead series what do you think? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

hooked4life said:


> Hey guys im looking into getting a new rod for the spring run this year. Im thinking St. Croix Avid series hard to beat the warranty they offer. Im fairly new to this so i was wondering what length rod would be best to bounce/drift spawn and throw some plugs I was thinking a 9' mh salmon/steelhead series what do you think? Any help is appreciated.


Would you be interested in a GLoomis GL3 9'9 MEDIUM Moderate action it would work great for what you are looking for...If your interested in it just pm me here...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Would you be interested in a GLoomis GL3 9'9 MEDIUM Moderate action it would work great for what you are looking for...If your interested in it just pm me here...



If you are only looking for 1 rod, this would be the one imho


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I use a gander mountain guide series 9' noodle. It produces and has just as much sensitivity as any high price rod. And its only 40 bucks. Ive used alot of rods and there is no differance. Save some money.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Would you be interested in a GLoomis GL3 9'9 MEDIUM Moderate action it would work great for what you are looking for...If your interested in it just pm me here...


Fantastic rod. Depending on price I would jump on it. BTW, I own Loomis's, Croix's, Cedars, Rainshadows, Gander, and Trophy Tamer drift rods. The Loomis is far and away the lightest and most sensitive. There is a huge, huge difference in a 40 dollar rod and a 400 dollar rod. I own both.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

quest32a said:


> Fantastic rod. Depending on price I would jump on it. BTW, I own Loomis's, Croix's, Cedars, Rainshadows, Gander, and Trophy Tamer drift rods. The Loomis is far and away the lightest and most sensitive. There is a huge, huge difference in a 40 dollar rod and a 400 dollar rod. I own both.


I agree. I have a 9'9" Loomis and a 10 footer and I love them. They are light,sensitive,and just a real pleasure to fish with. I have some cheaper rods too and they will get the job done but if you've got the money get a quality stick like a Loomis. Trust me, if you fish a lot you won't regret the purchase.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

quest32a said:


> Fantastic rod. Depending on price I would jump on it. BTW, I own Loomis's, Croix's, Cedars, Rainshadows, Gander, and Trophy Tamer drift rods. The Loomis is far and away the lightest and most sensitive. There is a huge, huge difference in a 40 dollar rod and a 400 dollar rod. I own both.


Yep your right quest, there is a big difference in 40 to 400 dollar rods, and you sure can tell the difference when you use each....This rod is absolutely in excellent condition but i dont use it at all because i have 3 other steelhead rods...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You can't beat a quality graphite. That being said, I still use a 9' Fenwick fiberglass custom made for me in the early 70's 50% of the time. Its caught more steelhead than any other rod I own. Of course its also outlived most of the expensive graphite rods I keep buying. :lol:


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Guys the GLoomis rods seem to be a little out of my price range. Anyone on here have the St. Croix i described in my first post? Would it work well for both bouncing/floating spawn, and to cast some plugs/spinners? Thanks for all the replies.

hooked4life


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Think you would be a little happier with the Croix Wild River 9ft med action in my opinion.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

riverman said:


> Think you would be a little happier with the Croix Wild River 9ft med action in my opinion.


I own that rod, and have caught more steelhead on that rod than any other. Its a very nice, and quite durable rod. 9 years I used it before finally breaking the tip on it this fall while fighting a king I dipped my rod tip in the trolling motor. 

I fished 15 lb leads for kings, and 6lb leads for steelhead. I bottom bounced, chucked spoons off the pier, rolled spinners in the river, trolled with it, and bobber fished with it. For the money it is a very good rod and you will be happy with it.


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

That Avid is a great rod. This one is the best all around for big rivers, small rivers, drifting, backbounce, and some float fishing imo. 9' is to short imo unless you only fish small water. The lightest mainline you probably would ever use is 6lb and sometimes in the big river fishing in a boat you need 10lb,you wouldn't need to go heavier in Michigan. This rod cover alot of situations. Always run leader 2lbs or so lighter than your mainline so you don't lose your whole rig. Unless you build your own rods I think this one is the best for the price and the warranty is second to none. 

AVS106MLF2 10'6" med light 6-10lb. 

For casting plugs you might want to go with something shorter like 7' or 7'6" for better accuracy and you can hold it down at more of and angle and get better action. You want a med tip but a heavy butt section for horsing power. Using heavy braid in 12 lb braid like fireline with small diameter you get awesome distance and get down deeper than mono and have the power to pull fish out of wood. This rod is perfect imo and can be used for casting cranks to salmon as well. 

AVS70MF 7' med 6-12lb.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I too think 2 rods would be a better choice. I've got a bunch and haven't fished 1 rod that would drift spawn/bait on a light leader and then be suitable to switch to plugs.

For casting plugs/throwing hardware you could skimp and pick up a cheaper rod in the 7-8.5 ft length/ medium to heavy. 

For the bouncing or floating spawn i'd opt for something a bit nicer, st. croix makes a pretty nice rod for the money. I've allways been partial to the 9' rods, 10'6" doesn't fit my style.

Jason


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

10' 6" medium light all the way for a rod that is trully "all-around." I fish just croix rods so I suggest a croix but many manufacturers have good quality rods. Sensitivity is everything and light weight is a plus so dont settle low because you will end up buying high end later.

Avid 10 6 med light is $250 + lifetime warranty
Wild River Med Light is $170 + 5 year warranty


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Just to note on length since it has been mentioned, length is greater for lighter lines and float (bobber) fishing. Light lines because your rod is essentially a shock absorber so the larger the shock absorber the more beating your rod is going to take versus your line, allowing your line to better hold up against bigger fish. As for float fishing, you need the extra length to keep your line out of the water to get a true drift. IMO, this float fishing mending can only really be aided by a rod that is 11 to 12 foot or more so dont concern yourself as much with that idea. Any great float fisherman on med to large rivers has a "float rod" specifically for float fishing anyways.


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree that you want a special rod for float fishing (I have a 13'4") but in a pinch the 10' 6" will work in small to medium rivers. I would also check to see what size guides that avid has near the tip. If you are going to be fishing in the winter I wouldn't have guides smaller than size 8.


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input guys i really appreciate it. I think that im going to purchase a new St. Croix Avid Salmon and Steelhead model 10'6" in length. Now i just need to sit back and wait for my tax return to come in. Also thanks to everyone who offered to sell me a used rod.

hooked4life


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

but the Lamiglas exs 96 XMG 50 maybe the most versatile steelhead rod I have used (and I've got a bunch). It is a little pricey (maybe 250) and the look of the graphite handle takes some getting used to. The sensitivity is amazing. FWIW.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

You should be pretty happy with the St Croix. It is a good factory rod for the money.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I own 3 St.Croix rods and love them..For steelhead and salmon I use a 11' 6" wildriver and love it.I also have the 9' and a 10' 6" in light action. COught a ton of steelhead and salmon on the 9' but decieded to up grade in length 3 years ago. Some have told me I use cable for line..8lb. test Berkley XT..but It has done a great job so far.


----------



## chromechaser (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 10'6" M wild river that I could part with that has a custom "Michigan style" drift handle. Looking for maybe a 100 or less for the rod. Also you might want to check out Rainshadow rods. They are priced right and are very nice. Tight Lines.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

hooked4life said:


> Thanks for all of the input guys i really appreciate it. I think that im going to purchase a new St. Croix Avid Salmon and Steelhead model 10'6" in length. Now i just need to sit back and wait for my tax return to come in. Also thanks to everyone who offered to sell me a used rod.
> 
> hooked4life[/QUOT
> 
> Hey I got the 9ft avid medium light 6 to 10lb test with a fast action. I had broke my legend serious drift rod which was 10ft 6in rod with a fast action 8 to 12lb test. Great rod but just to much to handle all day casting for steel. Bought it in the mid 80's. I will never buy anything over 10 ft again. The fast action give you some back bone to steer fish and the rod is light enough to go with light line if you like. If you need a plug rod buy a 9ft ugly stick that is a perfect plug rod. Drift rods generally don't make good plug rods I have 8 of these for plugs and they work well on the big lake lifetime warranty and durable!


----------



## cmwilson2308 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yah, sorry to break up the crap talking but if anybody is looking for a decent steelhead rod without breaking the bank, check your local Meijer. Today I found 2 Shakespeare Agility 9' light action rods for 12.50 each. Yah, I know they aren't a Loomis or anything thats really good and expensive, but now my fiance and I are set up for steelies for only $25. I guess if they only last a little while, I still only spent a little money, and can save for a good one in the future.

Chris


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

lucky, my local meijer has the same rods for 39.99 still, would love to see them go on clearance, because i would clear them out for that price, i purchased one a few years back to have as a loaner/back up rod for when i only took people out once in a while. The rod has performed very well and a lot of fish and good memories have been made on that cheapy, probably just as many as my st croix's. but the feel is definately different when going from the two rods.


----------



## cmwilson2308 (Oct 25, 2007)

The ones I got were marked the same $39.99, but I took them to the price scanner they have at the end of the aisles and they came up $12.49. Double check it because these rods were also on clearance at the Chesterfield Twp store (23 Mile & Gratiot) a while back. I moved up to Frankenmuth since then so I don't know if they are still there. Sometimes these big chains don't even know what they are carrying. Good for us.

Chris


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Treble said:


> I use a gander mountain guide series 9' noodle. It produces and has just as much sensitivity as any high price rod. And its only 40 bucks. Ive used alot of rods and there is no differance. Save some money.


 Your kidding right.:yikes:
Funny how years back I bought a gl2 drift rod. Huge difference in the amount of bites I felt and fish landed. Next year all my buddies have gl2's. A couple years later upgraded to a gl3. What a difference holy cow. Sensitivity fish fighting pwr. Needless to say all my buddies and I are now running Gl3,Imx, or sage blanks(croix makes awesome rods to, I love the sc3's). You get what ya pay for.

Real screamer how much ya lookin to get outta that gl3. That is a kick *** rod. A buddy of mine is lookin for a new drift stik. That was probably the best factory drift rod ever built imo.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

FishKilla419 said:


> Your kidding right.:yikes:
> Real screamer how much ya lookin to get outta that gl3. That is a kick *** rod. A buddy of mine is lookin for a new drift stik. That was probably the best factory drift rod ever built imo.


I believe he is looking for $300.00


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cedar Swamp said:


> I believe he is looking for $300.00


 
Or best offer... You won't be disappointed with it....


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I used to have this rod. I just got a 9'9"imx 8wt blank. A buddy is lookin so I'll pass on the info.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Okuma 9' 6-12 and I bought my wife the same rod at meijers for 9.99. I love these rods although her rod seems a little heavier than mine. It would be from having had my Okuma for a few years now and hers is only 6 months old.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm pretty much a cheapie when it comes to rods, or fishing period. I just get whatever works, and do what I gotta to get fish to the bank. I used to fish with a 10' green swan rod, and that thing caught a bunch of steelhead from the Au Sable for a few years. I like Croix's as well, they're pretty durable rods.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

cmwilson2308 said:


> The ones I got were marked the same $39.99, but I took them to the price scanner they have at the end of the aisles and they came up $12.49. Double check it because these rods were also on clearance at the Chesterfield Twp store (23 Mile & Gratiot) a while back. I moved up to Frankenmuth since then so I don't know if they are still there. Sometimes these big chains don't even know what they are carrying. Good for us.
> 
> Chris


:sad: I hit three Meijers on the way home last night and not one of them out this way had any of these rods at any price! .............


----------



## Mitchell Mueller (Aug 5, 2016)

If anyone on this thread has a gl3 9'9 Rod and wants to deal let me know I'm looking for this Rod. Thanks guys


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

The Okuma connoisseur (i think) is an affordable rod. I know a few guys who use them on Steel and Kings and they hold up.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Tfo is a good option also, for the price


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

mrjimspeaks said:


> The Okuma connoisseur (i think) is an affordable rod. I know a few guys who use them on Steel and Kings and they hold up.


I have used this one, broke the rod tip on the ground being stupid but other than that it held up pretty well. Very sensitive.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Syndicate said:


> I have used this one, broke the rod tip on the ground being stupid but other than that it held up pretty well. Very sensitive.


It happen to one I owned and a friends as well. For the price it's a decent rod.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds similar to how I broke my aventa's tip....twice. I've gotten on a decent amount of Salmon and Steelhead and have never payed more than 150$ for a rod. You can get a good rood without breaking the bank. Of course I want a fancy rod at some point, but cheaper ones have been doing me right. Still haven't broke one(sans being an idiot), and I put the bricks to fish.


----------

